# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  AntiVir  - Trojan/Crackpai.A.1

## Andrey

AntiVir - Trojan/Crackpai.A.1  
ArcaVir  - Trojan.Downloader.Zlob.Nv  
BitDefender  - Trojan.Crackpai.A  
Fortinet  - PossibleThreat!02935  


Ложное срабатывание на файл fr8p-djx.exe (Crack ABBYY FineReader v8 ):
FRPro8.0.706.rar

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MOCT

пароль-то какой?

----------


## Andrey

> пароль-то какой?


Пароль: megasota
Взято отсюда

----------

